# Prosze o pomoc z ebuildem arpwatch.

## dylon

Witajcie.

Musze Was prosic o pomoc, bo to mnie przerasta  :Smile: 

Potrzebuje pewniej funkcjonalnosci w arpwatch (min. wykluczanie sieci), ktorej w wersji gentoo nie ma, lub nie dziala.

Podobno  :Smile:  dziala wersja z patchami z debiana, tu: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/arpwatch/arpwatch_2.1a15-1.tar.gz

i teraz chcialem zrobic ebuilda z ta debianowa wersja. Wrzucilem do katalogu distfiles wersje debiana ze zmianiona nazwa (na taka jak oczekuje ebuild), skasowalem plik Manifest i wykonalem ponownie digest - czyli jak wyczytalem, tak jak sie powinno zrobic z nowymi ebuildami.

Ni i teraz portage przy nakladaniu patcha pokazuje blad:

```
***** 01_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-manpages.patch *****

=================================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5/work/arpwatch-patchset//01_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-manpages.patch                                                                                      

=================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 7         

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option? 

The text leading up to this was:                 

--------------------------                       

|Taken from tcpdump-3.8.2-14.FC4.src.rpm with some similar fixes for arpwatch.8

|and and fixes unescaped hyphen in arpwatch and arpsnmp man pages.             

|                                                                              

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8           

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8     2000-09-18 00:34:48.000000000 +0400    

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8  2006-09-22 19:21:55.000000000 +0400            

--------------------------                                                     

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.                                             

4 out of 4 hunks ignored                                                       

can't find file to patch at input line 49                                      

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?                               

The text leading up to this was:                                               

--------------------------                                                     

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8         

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8    2000-10-09 00:31:28.000000000 +0400    

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8 2006-09-22 19:22:07.000000000 +0400            

--------------------------                                                     

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.                                             

2 out of 2 hunks ignored                                                       

=================================================                              

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5/work/arpwatch-patchset//01_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-manpages.patch                                                                                      

=================================================

patching file arpsnmp.8                          

Hunk #1 FAILED at 22.                            

Hunk #2 FAILED at 41.                            

Hunk #3 succeeded at 111 (offset 49 lines).      

Hunk #4 succeeded at 128 (offset 49 lines).      

2 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arpsnmp.8.rej

patching file arpwatch.8                                       

Hunk #1 FAILED at 22.                                          

Hunk #2 succeeded at 281 (offset 180 lines).                   

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arpwatch.8.rej

=================================================               

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5/work/arpwatch-patchset//01_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-manpages.patch                                                                                      

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 7 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 7          

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?  

The text leading up to this was:                  

--------------------------                        

|Taken from tcpdump-3.8.2-14.FC4.src.rpm with some similar fixes for arpwatch.8

|and and fixes unescaped hyphen in arpwatch and arpsnmp man pages.             

|                                                                              

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8           

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8     2000-09-18 00:34:48.000000000 +0400    

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8  2006-09-22 19:21:55.000000000 +0400            

--------------------------                                                     

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.                                             

4 out of 4 hunks ignored                                                       

missing header for unified diff at line 49 of patch                            

can't find file to patch at input line 49                                      

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?                               

The text leading up to this was:                                               

--------------------------                                                     

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8         

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8    2000-10-09 00:31:28.000000000 +0400    

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8 2006-09-22 19:22:07.000000000 +0400            

--------------------------                                                     

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.                                             

2 out of 2 hunks ignored                                                       

=================================================                              

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5/work/arpwatch-patchset//01_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-manpages.patch                                                                                      

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 7 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 7          

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?  

The text leading up to this was:                  

--------------------------                        

|Taken from tcpdump-3.8.2-14.FC4.src.rpm with some similar fixes for arpwatch.8

|and and fixes unescaped hyphen in arpwatch and arpsnmp man pages.             

|                                                                              

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8           

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8     2000-09-18 00:34:48.000000000 +0400    

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8  2006-09-22 19:21:55.000000000 +0400            

--------------------------                                                     

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.                                             

4 out of 4 hunks ignored                                                       

missing header for unified diff at line 49 of patch                            

can't find file to patch at input line 49                                      

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?                               

The text leading up to this was:                                               

--------------------------                                                     

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8         

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8    2000-10-09 00:31:28.000000000 +0400    

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8 2006-09-22 19:22:07.000000000 +0400            

--------------------------                                                     

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.                                             

2 out of 2 hunks ignored                                                       

=================================================                              

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5/work/arpwatch-patchset//01_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-manpages.patch

=================================================

missing header for unified diff at line 7 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 7

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Taken from tcpdump-3.8.2-14.FC4.src.rpm with some similar fixes for arpwatch.8

|and and fixes unescaped hyphen in arpwatch and arpsnmp man pages.

|

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpsnmp.8     2000-09-18 00:34:48.000000000 +0400

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpsnmp.8  2006-09-22 19:21:55.000000000 +0400

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 49 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 49

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naru arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8 arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8

|--- arpwatch-2.1a15.orig/arpwatch.8    2000-10-09 00:31:28.000000000 +0400

|+++ arpwatch-2.1a15/arpwatch.8 2006-09-22 19:22:07.000000000 +0400

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

```

Wszysstkie patche, wlacznie ze wspomnianym w bledzie, sa tam gdzie byc powinny.

Co moge zrobic aby poprawnie to skompilowac?

----------

## unK

```
patching file arpsnmp.8                         

Hunk #1 FAILED at 22.                           

Hunk #2 FAILED at 41.                           

Hunk #3 succeeded at 111 (offset 49 lines).     

Hunk #4 succeeded at 128 (offset 49 lines).     

2 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arpsnmp.8.rej

patching file arpwatch.8                                       

Hunk #1 FAILED at 22.                                         

Hunk #2 succeeded at 281 (offset 180 lines).                   

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file arpwatch.8.rej 
```

patch się nie nakłada na tą wersję od debiana, spróbuj go wywalić.

----------

## dylon

Tymczasowo zahaszowalem w ebuildzie nakladanie wszystkich patchy (bo nie wiem jak usunac ten jeden) ale dalej sie nie kompiluje. Teraz blad dostaje taki:

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/arpwatch-2.1.15-r5/work/arpwatch-2.1a15 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub

```

----------

## unK

dodaj na końcu src_unpack()

```
eautoreconf
```

nie sprawdzałem, więc nie wiem, czy zadziała, ale jest taka możliwość ;p

----------

## dylon

Niestety, eautoreconf nie pomogl.

Chyba poszukam jakiegos debina i "na chama" skopiuje sobie binarke  :Smile: 

----------

## gexcite

A czy ten:

10_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-ignore-net.patch

nie jest czasem tym, czego potrzebujesz? W dokumentacji można przeczytać, że ma debianowe pochodzenie.

----------

## dylon

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> A czy ten:
> 
> 10_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-ignore-net.patch
> 
> nie jest czasem tym, czego potrzebujesz? W dokumentacji można przeczytać, że ma debianowe pochodzenie.

 

Byc moze - ale funkcjonalnosci porzadane nie dzialaja (dokladnie potrzebuje wykluczenie 0.0.0.0 czyli wg roznych opisow opcje "-Z. -D lub -z 0.0.0.0/0" oraz wykluczenie sieci np. "-z 192.168.0.0/19")

Co ciekawe, te "ficzery" sa w uzyciu od wersji 2.1.a13 czyli od roku ~2004. Ale tylko w zrodlach debiana sa wogole wspomniane. Czemu przez 5 lat nie trafily do innych dystrybucji?

----------

## gexcite

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *gexcite wrote:*   A czy ten:
> 
> 10_all_arpwatch-2.1a15-ignore-net.patch
> 
> nie jest czasem tym, czego potrzebujesz? W dokumentacji można przeczytać, że ma debianowe pochodzenie. 
> ...

 

Kolega jest w błędzie. Te funkcjonalności działają. Z Twojego opisu problemu wynika, że masz problem  z czytaniem manuala. Nie sugerowałbym się na Twoim miejscu radami dzieci ubuntu, które nie wiedzą do czego jest opcja -D czy -z i nie wiedzą że nie ma opcji -Z

----------

## dylon

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kolega jest w błędzie. Te funkcjonalności działają. Z Twojego opisu problemu wynika, że masz problem  z czytaniem manuala. Nie sugerowałbym się na Twoim miejscu radami dzieci ubuntu, które nie wiedzą do czego jest opcja -D czy -z i nie wiedzą że nie ma opcji -Z

 

Gdyby  dzialaly nie zawracalbym nikomu glowy  :Razz: 

Mana arpwatcha nie ma, help tez niczego nie wyjasnia. Jedyne informacje mozna znalesc w zrodlach (ale tez nie wszystkie opcje), w zrodlach debiana (te mnie interesujace) oraz na roznistych stronach.

Obojetne jak i co wpisze w /etc/conf.d/arpwatch w OPTIONS="" nie ma znaczenia - wykluczanie sieci i pozbycie sie 0.0.0.0 nie dziala.

CHyba, ze znasz jakis magiczny sposob - to podziel sie  :Smile: 

----------

## gexcite

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mana arpwatcha nie ma, help tez niczego nie wyjasnia. (...)
> 
> 

 

Ciekawa teoria. Skoro w źródłach jest man, to zainstalować się też musiał.

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obojetne jak i co wpisze w /etc/conf.d/arpwatch w OPTIONS="" nie ma znaczenia - wykluczanie sieci i pozbycie sie 0.0.0.0 nie dziala.
> 
> 

 

Tam się nie wpisuje obojętnie co. Tam trzeba podać adres sieci i maskę.

Poczytaj co to jest 0.0.0.0 i do czego służy.

----------

## dylon

 *gexcite wrote:*   

>  *dylon wrote:*   
> 
> Mana arpwatcha nie ma, help tez niczego nie wyjasnia. (...)
> 
>  
> ...

 

W Gentoo nie ma man-a : 

```
>diablo<:[~]# man arpwatch

No manual entry for arpwatch
```

Oczywiscie, ze sie wpisuje adres sieci z maska.

```

OPTIONS="-N -a -m moj@mail.pl -z 192.168.0.0/19 -z 0.0.0.0/0"
```

Cos nie tak z tymi opcjami? Bo w dalszym ciagu arpwatch rejestruje i wysyla na maila wszystko  :Razz: 

p.s. binarka z ubuntu nie dziala jak trzeba. w procesach wisi ze uruchomiona ale nic nie rejestruje...  :Sad: 

----------

